# Aussie M72A6 SRAAW - Pics



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2004)

You know I can remember many time firing the M72 back in the CF. Here too it was often encountered, and back in Nov 2001, we first started to notice these new types coming in.

Have any of you seen this new version? I don't even know if Canada still uses this type of AT wpn.

In the past here in Australia (and the UK) this weapon was lovingly know as the '66'. I have heard it still called the 66, and called the A6. But rarely is it called an M72, even though the HEAT markings say M72A6.

Well, to look at it, it basically looks the same, and operates the same, but its longer (a more nasty warhead), better range, and increased accuracy, with some really good new type sights (front and rear).

For the Vets out there, you'll see the difference. BTW, no instructions in French here. I don't know if these are US made or local under licence.

For all the tech specs, do a google search, as I don't have them here.

These ones here were fired back a yr or two, and we have since complied with all the proper   TRG USE ONLY markings. So these were once HEAT, now Dummies. All HEAT nomenclature has been painted over, and a gold band is in plain view.

Notice the improved end caps, and stronger sling. Noirce the rubber folding endcap too.   As for disposable things, this is a vast improvement on the old A2s from the past.


Enjoy.

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2004)

Look above and see how the rear sights adjust for range, and note the modified shoulder rest below.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Oct 2004)

The M72A3 was the standard type for the 66 in  the post Vietnam era.  In the late 80s/early 90s three new models were developed the A4/A5/A6.  Each had slight differences in either their warhead and/or rocket motor, I'll try to dig up the details on the differences.  They were then marketed as a "family" with each model having different capabilities.  Canada has adopted the A5 model, further modified as the A5-C1.  It has the new caps/sights, and is slightly longer.  This means that the current 21mm subcal barrels cannot be used with it and the use of the 21mm is gradually falling aside as the old M72A3 modified subcal launchers are damaged beyond repair.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2004)

We used to use the same 21mm sub-cals for the shorter tubes, and these have all been scrapped, and replaced by a longer tube, but the same 21mm ammo is used.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## MikeM (6 Oct 2004)

I don't see a difference in the shoulder rest than in the ones we have right now, I'm quite positive we aren't using the A6's either.. 

I did my handling test on the M72 last week and the shoulder rest seems to be the same.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2004)

The old shoulder rest was green painted alloy with a bit of foam on the inside of it. 

It looks like the CF must be using the newer versions, as to what was in the system in the early 90s.

I gotta get to work....

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Oct 2004)

Like I mentioned in my post Canada uses the A5.  The A4/A5/A6 were not successive replacements but rather a new generation that each have specific modifications.  They do all share the same longer tube and padded rear cap.
M72A4- Maximum armour penetration, minimal behind armour effects.
M72A5- Armour penetration almost as good as the A4, considerable behind armour effect.
M72A6- Half the penetration of the A5, very extensive behind armour effect.
The M72A5-C1, which is what we now use, has the graze modification for improved sensitivity.  This was removed from the A4/A5/A6 family because it was felt it improved range safety by making duds less sensitive.  Unfortunately it resulted in whole lot more duds which meant more exposure over time...

They also all share the same improved rocket motor, which while it doesn't add much to the range over the A3 model flattens the trajectory and improves accuracy.


----------



## Fusaki (8 Oct 2004)

I shot a short 2.51 MB video of an M72 firing a little while back. If anywone wants to host it for other guys to take a look, PM me.


----------



## MG34 (8 Oct 2004)

Actually we use the NM72-E5 not A5,it is manufactured by Talley Defense Systems of Norway.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Oct 2004)

MG34

The first models we got in were we the M72E5.  The E designation means it has not been fully adopted into service.  We then moved to the M72A5 for a very short period of time, and finally settled on the M72A5-C1 (the one with the graze feature put back in).  There may still be a few M72E5s kicking around (hell we still have demo charges from 1944).  They are maufactured by Raufoss (in Norway) which is a subsiduary of Nammo, who also make the .338 Lapua.  Talley is the US supplier and based in Arizona.


----------

